# Vancouver, BC, Canada - baby tortoise



## PaulVan (Aug 30, 2020)

Looking to buy a baby tortoise for my daughter. Any breed that will be easy to take care of for 15 y.o.
Vancouver, BC, Canada. Thank you!
Paul.
+1.778.706.2218
[email protected]


----------



## jensem17 (Sep 29, 2020)

Look up C and C tortoises, or slow and steady tortoises or Nelson who sells on kijiji.


----------

